# 1988 Stanza Oil Leak



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

Auto with 278k miles has been leaking since 2003 from under the transmission/engine. No leakage around oil pan. What might my problem be?

Geester


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First you'll have to determine if it's a tranny leak or an engine leak by looking at the color of the fluid. The tranny ATF will have a redish appearance. Wipe the area clean where you see the leak; now wait for the leak to reappear and try to pinpoint it's origin. If it's an engine leak, two main areas to look at is a rear crankshaft seal leak or a valve cover gasket leak.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's difficult to determine exactly where it's leaking from, you may want to have a shop perform a dye test.


----------

